# Deal: Canon 6D (body only)



## Guest (Jan 21, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/20140121-162944.jpg"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/20140121-162944.jpg" alt="20140121-162944.jpg" class="alignnone size-full" /></a></p>
<p>B&H photo has the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296/kwid/justin">Canon EOS 6D</a> on sale for $1749 after you add it to the cart (compare at $1899).</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296/kwid/justin">Canon EOS 6D SLR (body only)</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## joshmurrah (Jan 21, 2014)

That's amazon's regular price right now as well. That's actually *up* from the ~$1500 prices it was at recently... yeah I been shopping


----------



## Smells Fishy (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmm... doesn't look like a deal to me...


----------



## tron (Jan 22, 2014)

Smells Fishy said:


> Hmm... doesn't look like a deal to me...


I agree...


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 22, 2014)

joshmurrah said:


> That's amazon's regular price right now as well. That's actually *up* from the ~$1500 prices it was at recently... yeah I been shopping



Does not really look like a deal to me either. But I did jump on the ~$1500 deal on Amazon in Dec.


----------



## rbr (Jan 22, 2014)

Canon Direct usually has refurbs available for around $1500.


----------

